# Kulissenmodell ausleuchten



## projektion (27. Mai 2010)

Ich brauche eure Hilfe: Ich soll ein Konzept entwickeln zum Thema Filmlicht. Dazu soll ein Modell einer Kulisse benutzt werden, das von einer Person beleuchtet wird. Es soll sozusagen Filmlicht daran erklärt werden. Wie kann man sowas verwirklichen? Was muss beachtet werden? Wie kann man das ganze so gestalten, dass es auch Variationsmöglichkeiten gibt und der Benutzer erkennt,  was durch Licht in der Aussage des Bildes verändert wird? Dann soll gleichzeitig auch noch die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, mit einer Kamera durch das Objekt zu gehen und den Benutzer sozusagen zum Kameramann zu machen, der durch die Lichtsetzung verschiedene Bildaussagen kreiert hat. ich verzweifele. Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Leola13 (27. Mai 2010)

Hai,



projektion hat gesagt.:


> Dann soll gleichzeitig auch noch die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, mit einer Kamera durch das Objekt zu gehen und den Benutzer sozusagen zum Kameramann zu machen, der durch die Lichtsetzung verschiedene Bildaussagen kreiert hat.



Es gibt, soweit ich weiss auch Freeware, Architektur-Programm bei denen die Möglichkeit besteht virtuell, durch einen Raum / Haus zu gehen. Das sollte sicherlich schon einmal ein Ansatz sein.

Die bessere Variante ist sicherlich die Kulisse in einem 3D-Programm nachzubauen und die Kamerafahrt, bzw. Lichtsituation nachzustellen. Als Freeware käme da Blender in Frage.

Evtl. findet sich ja ein 3Dler der dir da nähere Infos geben kann.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (27. Mai 2010)

Blender wäre sicherlich overdosed, obwohl man in jedem Programm schon werkeln muss, um ein Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Ma Lightning (große Lichtfirma) bietet ihre Lichtstellpulte auch für den PC an und das Besondere ist, sie geben für Lau auch einen 3D-Viewer mit, womit man quasi das einprogrammierte Lichtsetup an der Szenerie ausprobieren kann.

http://www.malighting.com/support.html
Hier nach GMa1onPC und GMa3D suchen. Vorsicht:Einarbeitungszeit vonnöten

Dann gibt es noch (http://www.photoworkshop.com/static/lightcage/index.html) dieses Onlinetool, womit man Lichtsetups an einer 3D-Puppe ausprobieren kann, auch sehr nützlich.

mfg chmee


----------



## projektion (27. Mai 2010)

ui, schonmal vielen dank für die hinweise. das lighcagemodell zum ausprobieren ist klasse. doch leider soll mein modell analog funktionieren und nicht mit 3D-Programmen umgesetzt sein. Der Besucher soll also wirklich direkt licht setzen können.


----------



## chmee (27. Mai 2010)

> ..mit einer Kamera durch das Objekt zu gehen..


Da hab ich mich von der Aussage verführen lassen. Nun, dann wird es Zeit, sich den Maßstab auszusuchen (zB 12:1) und zu bauen. Letztlich musst Du nur die wichtigsten vier Strahler nachbauen..


Stufenlinse mit Toren 
Profilscheinwerfer
Fluter (symmetrisch/asymmterisch)
Eimer, Kanne oder PAR-Scheinwerfer

Solche 4:1-Studios gibt es schon, zB MMC Hürth oder Hier lesen..

mfg chmee


----------

